# X-Post on WEBCOR



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

From BARF, Bay Area Riders Forum, a motorcycle forum.

http://www.bayarearidersforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=329929


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

The attitude of that one guy is pretty typical. I ride MTB's, road bikes, used to race street bikes and dirt bikes so I have heard it all. Everyone hates everyone else - pathetic really. I just get on with whatever activity it is that I am doing that day and tell people who talk s#it to stop being a whiner whenever I can. Life is too short.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

ShaneW said:


> Everyone hates everyone else - I just get on with it


Pretty much. 

FWIW, BARF is supposed to be a pretty good forum for motorcyclists. I was expecting that thread to be more about animosity from the ball hugging leather jockeys towards the lycra clad rolling road blocks (don't take offense. I wear both outfits.  ) than the old and tired MTB v. road.

PS. notice how the MTBer can only express his disdain with profanity and violence (semi-sarcasm here, don't get offended MTBers)


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah - its pretty sad really. I have to try and remember what gear I am wearing and what bike I am on so I dont bash the wrong group! Hahahaha. If its not cagers (cars) against bikes (motorcycles) then it's road cyclists vz MTB'ers, when thats not enough it gets to the point where its XC MTB riders vs DH MTB riders. People will always find a reason to have some kind of animosity towards each other.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

In general, BARF perceives Webcor as a group that does not obey the rules of the road or the law. Most BARFers are very derogatory about conveying that. I have seen it over and over on BARF and cyclist should be aware of that.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

The problem here is "generalizing". A case of a few people ruining it for the rest of us. If I didnt know any better I would feel the same way about Webcor riders. In Woodside I have sat behind them in my car as they took up half the lane. I see the jerseys and think "those guys are not obeying the rules of the road". I realize this is an unfair generalization and dont truly feel that way but you can certainly see why other people (cars/motorcycles etc). 

All I can say is I try to be part of the solution rather than part of the problem. If you go on group rides and ride 2-3 abreast holding up traffic - then guess what - you are part of the problem! I dont think any of this is Webcor riders fault, just trying to shed some light on where those derogatory comments are coming from. Trust me - there are plenty of SUPER douchebags on BARF, I have had the great displeasure of meeting a few of them over the years! A lot of them ride their bikes in such a way that cause a lot more danger than a cyclist could ever cause!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Some BARFers simply hate cyclists with a passion, and there's a lot of Webcor jerseys about, so they fixate on that.

The anti-cycling rhetoric on barf has mellowed in the last couple years, probably due to a number of barf regulars getting bikes. This thread is pretty mild and not worth repeating.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

While I dislike cyclist getting slammed for being scofflaws and road hogs, I understand the criticism of WEBCOR. If ONE cyclist is wearing that ubiquitous green jersey they represent ALL of WEBCOR. I regularly see a single WEBCOR rider blowing stops signs, red lights, riding past dark with no lights, apexing a blind corner on the wrong side of the road in a full tuck, ext.

On group WEBCOR rides that I have been on the intention by the ride leaders is good, but the ride regularly rides 2 abreast and creeps toward the center of the road even if there is room on the shoulder. They always do this on 84 which is danger danger and generally have no situational awareness on anything but the WEBCOR pack and when the next sprint is. 

The WEBCOR pack is also unconsciously rude to other slower cyclist. They will buzz slower riders and never say “Hellow, Howdy, hi or On your left”. 

This is a rant, but even though I don’t wear a WEBCOR jersey, WEBCOR riders are cyclist and they represent all cyclist.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> Some BARFers simply hate cyclists with a passion, and there's a lot of Webcor jerseys about, so they fixate on that.
> 
> The anti-cycling rhetoric on barf has mellowed in the last couple years, probably due to a number of barf regulars getting bikes. This thread is pretty mild and not worth repeating.


When I x-posted the thread, I expected that the thread would continue they way it normally goes and get ugly.


----------



## rsr1 (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like you were trying to stir something up when there was nothing to stir.


----------

